# my photos are dark now



## kylefoley76 (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you see the amazing difference in lighting between these two photos?  Well, I'm using the exact same lighting.  I seriously doubt that it's because I hit a button on the settings because I'm pretty sure I did not.  Moreover, I'm using two cameras and these dark photos started for both cameras at the same time.  Paradoxically, the brighter I make the light the darker the photos become.  I checked to see if something happened to the light I was using and I replaced it with another light and nothing happened.  Then I tried taking a photo with the light off and it sort of made the photos brighter but I can't take photos without the light on because it takes longer since I shines a red light to light things up and I'm worried about speed, taking a lot of photos quickly, plus it has a huge glare which is going to ruin my photos since i'm taking pictures of books which will be converted into text. In the 3rd photo you can see a photo without the light on. I also don't think the camera settings are the culprit because when you look at the picture on the digital screen of the camera, things are clearly dark.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:


> Do you see the amazing difference in lighting between these two photos?  Well, I'm using the exact same lighting.  I seriously doubt that it's because I hit a button on the settings because I'm pretty sure I did not.  Moreover, I'm using two cameras and these dark photos started for both cameras at the same time.  Paradoxically, the brighter I make the light the darker the photos become.  I checked to see if something happened to the light I was using and I replaced it with another light and nothing happened.  Then I tried taking a photo with the light off and it sort of made the photos brighter but I can't take photos without the light on because it takes longer since I shines a red light to light things up and I'm worried about speed, taking a lot of photos quickly, plus it has a huge glare which is going to ruin my photos since i'm taking pictures of books which will be converted into text. In the 3rd photo you can see a photo without the light on. I also don't think the camera settings are the culprit because when you look at the picture on the digital screen of the camera, things are clearly dark. View attachment 35248View attachment 35249View attachment 35250



There are differences.....  I have marked in red the biggest difference... *FLASH being the biggest difference of all*    ( I would strongly suggest Reading Your Manual, and doing some research on the exposure triangle). I will let someone else explain to you why the equipment  you have is not optimal for what you are trying to do... although it could be done, with proper lighting and a little knowledge! I also noticed you never replied back to your previous thread  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-change-100s-images-quickly.html#post2712868 

*1st image  F3.2  / 1/60      /  ISO:80   / Auto mode  / no flash* */* * Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
*2nd image  F4        / 1/640 /  ISO:80    / **Auto mode**  /  No Flash  **/ **     Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
* 3rd image  F3.2  / 1/60    /  ISO:200 / **Auto mode**  /  Flash Fired  **/ * *Canon PowerShot A590 IS* 




*First image F3.2  / 1/60 /  ISO:80  / Auto mode  / no flash* * Canon PowerShot A590 IS*

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...48d1360197040-my-photos-dark-now-img_9134.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 148.6 KB
Creation date: 12/31/2012 20:20
Last modification: 2/6/2013 17:51
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon PowerShot A590 IS
Dimension: 857 x 1142 px (1 MP, 3:4)
Focal length: 7.9 mm (equiv. 48 mm)
Aperture: F3.2
Exposure time: 1/60"
ISO speed rating: 80/20°
Program: Auto exposure
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode



*2nd image F4 / 1/640 /  ISO:80  /  AUTO /  No Flash      Canon PowerShot A590 IS*

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...49d1360197042-my-photos-dark-now-img_9292.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 121 KB
Creation date: 1/28/2013 14:45
Last modification: 2/6/2013 17:55
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon PowerShot A590 IS
Dimension: 857 x 1142 px (1 MP, 3:4)
Focal length: 5.8 mm (equiv. 35 mm)
Aperture: F4
Exposure time: 1/640"
ISO speed rating: 80/20°
Program: Auto exposure
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*
3rd image  F3.2  / 1/60 /  ISO:200 /  Auto /  Flash Fired...* *Canon PowerShot A590 IS*

[PhotoME]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[Overview]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...50d1360197103-my-photos-dark-now-img_7541.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 110.8 KB
Creation date: 2/5/2013 20:43
Last modification: 2/6/2013 17:51
Make: Canon (Canon Global)
Camera: Canon PowerShot A590 IS
Dimension: 857 x 1142 px (1 MP, 3:4)
Focal length: 7.9 mm (equiv. 48 mm)
Aperture: F3.2
Exposure time: 1/60"
ISO speed rating: 200/24°
Program: Auto exposure
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash fired, auto mode, red-eye reduction mode


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 6, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> There are differences.....  I have marked in red the biggest difference... *FLASH being the biggest difference of all*    ( I would strongly suggest Reading Your Manual, and doing some research on the exposure triangle).


What do you mean?  How do I adjust the exposure triangle?



> I will let someone else explain to you why the equipment  you have is not optimal for what you are trying to do... although it could be done, with proper lighting and a little knowledge!


Actually, I am getting the job done.  I've scanned over 500 books so far and I can get about 99% of the letters correct.  To fix the remaining 1% I would need better OCR software.  



> I also noticed you never replied back to your previous thread  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-change-100s-images-quickly.html#post2712868


That's because the software they recommended was too expensive and I decided that it probably wouldn't improve things much anyway.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 6, 2013)

Turn your flash off, kylefoley, and don't worry about the exposure triangle. Charlie has correctly diagnosed your problem. You don't need or want flash in this setup, turning it off should put you back to where you were.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am sorry... because I suspect that you may be copying copyrighted materials, I don't feel comfortable helping anymore than I already have. If you can prove otherwise, I would be glad to help....


----------



## amolitor (Feb 6, 2013)

The Great Revolt of 1381 was already scanned by google books, FYI. You might want to check there before making your own scans of things.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 6, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I also noticed you never replied back to your previous thread  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-change-100s-images-quickly.html#post2712868
> ...



It's still usually a good to thank those who took the time to post responses to a question.  Regardless of whether it was helpful or not a quick "Thanks for the help" goes a LONG way toward how people feel about you the next time you ask a question.  Just a bit of friendly advice.


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 6, 2013)

You have no real lighting equipment and a camera that is using auto settings, considering your set up dont expect images any better then then what you have.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 6, 2013)

*1st image  F3.2  / 1/60      /  ISO:80   / Auto mode  / no flash* */* * Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
*2nd image  F4        / 1/640 /  ISO:80    / **Auto mode**  /  No Flash  **/ **     Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
* 3rd image  F3.2  / 1/60    /  ISO:200 / **Auto mode**  /  Flash Fired  **/ * *Canon PowerShot A590 IS* 


Thanks for the help all around.  Does anyone know what the 640 refers to above in red?
As for copyright material, number 1, i'm not distributing these, 2, i'm not profiting from them, 3, these are books i checked out freely from the library, 4, these are books that sell less than a 1000 copies.  there's no difference between checking out a book from the library and reading that same book on the computer.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:


> Thanks for the help all around.  Does anyone know what the 640 refers to above in red?



Your shutter speed was 1/640th of a second.



kylefoley76 said:


> As for copyright material, number 1, i'm not distributing these, 2, i'm not profiting from them, 3, these are books i checked out freely from the library, 4, these are books that sell less than a 1000 copies.  there's no difference between checking out a book from the library and reading that same book on the computer.



Try reading US Copyright Laws.


----------



## Pallycow (Feb 6, 2013)

Comical


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 6, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:


> Does anyone know what the 640 refers to above in red.



It's not 640 its1/640 and that is the shutter speed used on the shot. 



kylefoley76 said:


> As for copyright material, number 1, i'm not distributing these, 2, i'm not profiting from them, 3, these are books i checked out freely from the library, 4, these are books that sell less than a 1000 copies.  there's no difference between checking out a book from the library and reading that same book on the computer.



Apparently you do NOT understand what copywriter is. 

It does not matter that it was free to check out at the library!
It does not matter that they sell less then 1000 copies, it dosnt have to sell any copies and you would still be breaking copyright unless you have permission from the copyright holder. 
And there is a difference between checking out a book from a library and reading the same book on the computer.  The library payed for the book and they let you borrow it.


----------



## kylefoley76 (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks for the answer on the shutter speed.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2013)

kylefoley76 said:


> *1st image  F3.2  / 1/60      /  ISO:80   / Auto mode  / no flash* */* * Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
> *2nd image  F4        / 1/640 /  ISO:80    / **Auto mode**  /  No Flash  **/ **     Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
> * 3rd image  F3.2  / 1/60    /  ISO:200 / **Auto mode**  /  Flash Fired  **/ * *Canon PowerShot A590 IS*
> 
> ...



really.. I wonder what the publisher would say to that? Nope... no more help from me...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2013)

You can download a .PDF file of the entire US Copyright Law by clicking here.


----------



## tonytong (Dec 19, 2015)

kylefoley76 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > There are differences.....  I have marked in red the biggest difference... *FLASH being the biggest difference of all*    ( I would strongly suggest Reading Your Manual, and doing some research on the exposure triangle).
> ...



I agree, all the ocr software can't be 100% accurate.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2015)

I remember 2013.


----------



## petrochemist (Dec 19, 2015)

Depending on the use of your copies it may be permissible under copyright - there are specific exemptions, but I don't think they allow the wholesale copying of the entire work!

The fact that the book only sells 1000 copies actually makes the sale of each copy printed MORE important to the publisher not less. The effort of researching / writing / editing / layout etc. does not get less than when 10 million copies are printed, it's only the cost of printing / binding / distributing that increases with more copies.
The fixed costs must be covered by the sale of the book before it brings in a return, you'll often find such highly specialised books sell for hundreds or even thousands per copy when new just so as to recoup the initial costs. If only a dozen people who would have brought the book copy it instead that could be enough to prevent it making a worthwhile profit - no second edition is bothered with...


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2015)

Actually, there are no specific exemptions in the US Copyright Fair Use Doctrine.


> More Information on Fair Use| U.S. Copyright Office
> . . . Section 107 of the Copyright Act provides the statutory framework for determining whether something is a fair use and identifies certain types of uses—such as criticism, comment, news reporting, teaching, scholarship, and research—as examples of activities that *may* qualify as fair use. . .
> 
> . . . Courts evaluate fair use claims on a case-by-case basis, and the outcome of any given case depends on a fact-specific inquiry. This means that there is no formula to ensure that a predetermined percentage or amount of a work—or specific number of words, lines, pages, copies—may be used *without permission*.[/quote ]


----------

